# A change in this world!



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Josh. Every person on this board shares you passion for green, fun and even fast cars. Every vehicle built is a step in the right direction. As a 22 year old, I'm glad to see more people in MY generation getting on board! I'm also glad to see support for such a project. Most of the users here are working out of their own pocket, in most cases, like mine, they are not deep pockets. My entire budget is 2000$. I'm not going to let that stop me!

Keep up the good work, and keep spreading the message!
-Alex Crouse, Pittsburgh Pa, USA


----------



## boyaka (Oct 10, 2009)

was the robotic competition first and if so what level were you in


----------



## The_Things_Robotics_Team (Apr 7, 2010)

Boyaka:
Yes I am in FIRST but I am still a part of FLL(First Lego League)


----------



## gary k (Aug 19, 2008)

What components have you selected?

Do you have local EAA people helping at all?


----------



## The_Things_Robotics_Team (Apr 7, 2010)

We do not have any official EAA or other auto engineer however on two of the parents on the team are high level engineers that more so oversee the progress of our car instead of actually doing it.

For component parts I guess I'm not so clear on what you mean but we have for:
Batteries: 96 3.3VDC batteries
Brakes: Regenerative braking
Motor: *VAC motor
Controller: c. *96 kwh charger
Chassis: 2002 Honda Odyssey with stow-n-go compartments
Transmission: We are just using a differential to a single motor, Front wheel drive


*Not sure on specifications


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Awesome! I applaud you guys. Hold your heads up and go for it! But DO think things out before you jump so that you don't end up taking a step back because you started something without thinking it through. OTOH, don't over think it either.


----------

